# anesthesia modifiers



## cyndiann (Jan 24, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if it is appropriate to add modifier 51 to an anesthesia code when the anesthesiologist performs multiple procedures?


----------



## chasarmil (Jan 24, 2012)

You only bill one anesthesia charge.  If there are more than 1 procedure, you use the anesthesia code with the highest base unit value.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,

I agree the above poster.There is no multiple procedure concept in anesthesia.Use to bil the highest base value procedure.

Thanks,
Nalini CPC


----------



## cyndiann (Jan 24, 2012)

*anesthesia modifier*

Thank you both.  I agree, I just needed something to show our new anesthesiologist.


----------



## JudyW (Jan 24, 2012)

cyndiann said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is appropriate to add modifier 51 to an anesthesia code when the anesthesiologist performs multiple procedures?



I agree with the other answers that you only bill the highest base code for anesthesia. Now if you are talking about the physician also doing Tees, Art. lines or CVP line, swan ganze and Epidurals for post op pain then they can also bill for those services with proper documentation. They would not be consider anesthesia codes.  Just thinking out loud.


----------

